# hello all :)



## britchris (May 21, 2008)

hi all my names chris and im a brit living in athens ga,its been 15 years since i had any mantids but back then i was having some luck breeding them,mostly chinese and indians,im amazed at how many more species are being kept / bred now! im looking to get started again and am glad i found this forum,hopefully i can find somone selling some ooths cheap so the wife doesnt flip lol

look forward to chatting with ya'll(said with an english accent lol)

chris


----------



## macro junkie (May 21, 2008)

chris said:


> hi all my names chris and im a brit living in athens ga,its been 15 years since i had any mantids but back then i was having some luck breeding them,mostly chinese and indians,im amazed at how many more species are being kept / bred now! im looking to get started again and am glad i found this forum,hopefully i can find somone selling some ooths cheap so the wife doesnt flip lollook forward to chatting with ya'll(said with an english accent lol)
> 
> chris


mJ says "welcome" in somerset farmer accent. ooohhh aarrrrrr wheres my combine :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (May 21, 2008)

Glad you came back to the hobby!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 21, 2008)

Hi Chris, good to have you aboard! Welcome from OHIO!


----------



## britchris (May 21, 2008)

thanks all,mj,how did you know? im from somerset lol


----------



## pedro92 (May 21, 2008)

Welcome Chris, My name is Chris also. Once again welcome from Montana!


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

